# Knicks vs Hornets: Jan 21, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (13-25) vs Hornets (19-19)*​*Jan 21, 2006 7:30PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Madison Square Garden*​*New York, NY*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*Projected Starting Lineup:*​*
Knicks​
Curry/AD/Lee/Nate/Steph​​



































​Hornets​Brown/Anderson/Mason/Smith/Paul​






Pic Unavailable




















 
Hornets:



A year ago, a three-game road trip anywhere would be major cause for concern for a team that was heading nowhere but the NBA Lottery. Now the Hornets embark on a trip to the East Coast starting Friday night at Washington with very real playoff aspirations in the Western Conference. The Hornets will meet the Wizards for the first time this season, followed by a game the next night in Madison Square Garden against the Knicks, ending the road trip next Monday in Boston.

Click to expand...

 
Knicks:



Antonio Davis will spend five games in seclusion after impulsively running into the stands to confront a fan he thought was threatening his wife. The league handed down the suspension Thursday afternoon. "We are saying that you can't go in the stands under any circumstances," said Stu Jackson, the NBA's vice president of basketball operations. "But, we recognize that in this case, Antonio, when he looked up into the crowd, felt that his family needed some assistance.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092


*


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We can't lose this game. Paul is awesome, but the Hornets don't have much around him. I like JR Smith, but he hasn't played that well this season. We're the more talented team. We have to win this game.

Add that to the fact that the Hornets will be playing back-to-back games. We must capitalize and win this game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like my lineup is all screwed up. LB is starting

Curry-C
Taylor-PF
Lee-SF
Q-SG
Crawford-PG

Somewhere Dog is cringing because Crawford is starting. lol


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Looks like my lineup is all screwed up. LB is starting
> 
> Curry-C
> Taylor-PF
> ...


I'm cringing because Taylor is starting over Frye. 

I'm not upset at Nate coming off the bench, but I don't like Taylor starting. I really like Frye, and even though he hasn't been playing well lately, I'd start him over Taylor.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

And can we please have Q guard Chris Paul? Richardson has been playing well defensively of late, and Paul is amazing. We need to contain him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

West is starting over Anderson in this match up. He is also a major threat alongside Paul.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry and Lee with field goals..early on in this match up. 

6-0 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks defense collapsing again.

13-12 NO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice touch pass by Q, but of course Crawford bricked the wide open 3. Synder hits a wide open 15 footer. Time out NY

17-14 NO 5 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford steals the ball from Paul, and JC goes behind the back with the dribble and lays it in. Nice play by JC! The crowd responds with cheers. Curry sits down and is replaced by Rose. blah! Nate also comes in teh game for Q. 

20-17 Knicks less than 4 remaining.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lol @ jamals move. he used to do that in chicago,from what i saw from highlight vids.. you coulda found me practicing that in my backyard a few months ago...n i think im a good ballhandler, and it was ridiculously tough to do

either way, he got 2 points.and chris paul is the man


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I met Chris Paul today in the city with another player, my friend took a pic of them. Soon as I get it I'll post it in the thread. He is a cool humble cat by the way!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye checks in to replace Mo...

25-24 NO 2 min after JC's field goal.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye just got body for a rebound, come on man. This is the kind of thing I can't stand, be agressive you French Fry!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Paul with the 3 point shot, and Nate answers with a long jumper. Paul has 11 points already!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza forces the turnover. Nate misses the jumper to end the quarter. 

33-30 end of the 1st qtr. Paul is killing us!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Paul is killing us!


Who's guarding him?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ugh! Butler has made his last two field goals, this sucks! Hornets have an 8 point lead, biggest lead of the qtr. Come on! Malik Rose misses but is fouled! (Why is he in the game?) I can't stand him! Rose hits both.

38-32 NO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Who's guarding him?


The infamous, the inconsistent defender JC. :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Woods with the 2 handed jam! Woo Hoo! Nate picks up his 2nd foul on Paul.

NO up by 2


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Woods with the bad pass, Paul is called for the offensive foul on Crawford. Crawford is charged with a turnover. What is this? Ugh!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We can't seem to keep Paul out of the blasted paint Damn!!!!!!! Paul goes to the charity stripe. He hits 1 of 2. Time out NY

41-36 NO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo with the bad pass to Curry. What the hell is going with our offensive? Damn!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nooo a Jerome James sighting. My stomach just turned. NO is running right now and we better tighting up on the D and open up the offense. Mo the ball in after JC's miss.

46-40 NO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza with the steal, passes to Frye and he hands it to Woods who tries to throw it down 10 feet away from the basket but is fouled. If he would have hit that I would have turned off my computer and run out the house with my slippers on. 

46-42 NO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Woods with the drive off the glass, Paul is called for the turnover. James misses the field goal, synder passes to Mason who lays it in. Ugh! Why is James even touching the rock?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Why the hell does Curry only have three shots?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Why the hell does Curry only have three shots?


They can't make entry passes that's why. We need Steph bad. :curse:He was going good in the first 2 minutes of the 1st qtr. after that it was MIA.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Woods misses the field goal in the corner, but hustles back on D to stop Desmond from scoring on the other end. Jerome James is fouled after attempting a field goal and he will go to the charity stripe. West will go to the bench with 3 fouls. 

James misses both, what else is new? The Knick fans boo him..lol

51-46 NO


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> They can't make entry passes that's why. We need Steph bad. :curse:He was going good in the first 2 minutes of the 1st qtr. after that it was MIA.


I really don't understand why we don't run more plays for him. Who the hell is going to stop him? He had an excellent game against the Pistons. Come on, give him the damn ball!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Whoa! Ariza appeared to try to dunk the ball, but changes his shot in mid air. Nice play by Trevor. Paul is fouled on the opposite end of the court and is forced to shoot free throws. Paul hits 1 of 2 and has 19 points. 

Ariza appears to be running the point on this play. Ariza shoots the jumper and Woods grabs the rebound and is fouled. Woods hits 1 of 2. Paul is fouled like he stoled something by Ariza. lol Yeah smack him up because he is killing us. Paul hits both free throws. Crawford turns the ball over with time winding down in the 2nd. 

Half time:

56-51 NO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Paul is kicking our butts, he leads his squad in points, rebounds and assists in this game. We are pathetic!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0093b1 colSpan=13>*NO/OKLAHOMA CITY HORNETS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Snyder, SG</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Paul, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>11-14</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>P.J. Brown, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Desmond Mason, GF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>David West, PF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Speedy Claxton, PG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>J.R. Smith, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Arvydas Macijauskas, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackson Vroman, FC</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brandon Bass, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Bostjan Nachbar, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rasual Butler, SF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maciej Lampe, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Andersen, FC</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*17-37*</TD><TD>*3-4*</TD><TD>*19-22*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*56*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 10 (8)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*18-43*</TD><TD>*0-7*</TD><TD>*15-18*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*51*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 8 (9)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Robinson's been playing under control tonight, with no turnovers, but looks like he's still picking up dinky fouls.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Q, can't hit anything....he was wide open. 1-8 from the field he is flat out terrible.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NO makes a huge run. Paul with the assists to Synder. We are sleeping on defense. 

66-56 NO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Like you said Brett, feed Curry the blasted ball! LB should get some blame for this debaccle.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Really, Chris Paul is looking all-world right now. And why has only Crawford played 20 minutes? ...never mind, he just scored, and has 10 points. Too many turnovers though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul isn't doing that great.He's already committed three turnovers.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Now they going to Curry, they should have did that from jump! Ugh Curry keeps missing his free throws though, he has missed the last 3.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye travels, I'm getting annoyed. 

70-59 3rd qtr. NO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Diable said:


> Paul isn't doing that great.He's already committed three turnovers.


Isn't doing that great? 3 turnovers or not he is busting our tail.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Curry really has to be bigger on the boards than he's been. It's great to have Lee and Taylor (a bit surprisingly) hitting them, but he's got to do some more.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Really, Chris Paul is looking all-world right now. And why has only Crawford played 20 minutes? ...never mind, he just scored, and has 10 points. Too many turnovers though.


They didn't go to Curry in this game enough so far. That should be their bread and butter against NO because their front line is not that great.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Seems like most of the Knicks are stuck at 6 points... Lee, Taylor, Frye, Robinson...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> They didn't go to Curry in this game enough so far. That should be their bread and butter against NO because their front line is not that great.


I agree. Brown shouldn't be a major concern defensively, as his lockdown days are definitely behind him, and why is David West doing such damage?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Isn't doing that great? 3 turnovers or not he is busting our tail.


Guess who my favorite NBA player is


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

J J Redick? j/k


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Paul may get a triple double in the Garden if he keeps this up. The Knick fans are beginning to boo. 

81-67 NO 2 min


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ten point lead for the Hornets, after a Crawford make. Back to twelve after Paul scores again.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Diable said:


> Guess who my favorite NBA player is


Not Chris Paul, because you're a Duke fan...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Frye looks out of it tonight.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks are getting embarrassed, Paul with the nice lob to Claxton. LB calls a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Frye looks out of it tonight.


He has played like crap for the last few games. I can't wait to get Steph back!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The first time I saw him play he was a junior in High School.He's as nice as he
can be too.Unless he's trying to rip your heart out


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I really don't like the look of the team when Crawford handles any major part of the point guard load... and Robinson's too foul-plagued to do much.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I really don't like the look of the team when Crawford handles any major part of the point guard load... and Robinson's too foul-plagued to do much.


The team is really bad without Steph. They need a back up point guard in the worse way. That's the mission Zeke should be on right now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What is it with Robinson? 5 fouls in 9 minutes?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i hate j-crow playing the point, he has bad judgement for running the point. he throws up too many wild shots when driving into the lane hoping a foul will bail him out. serious. i'd rather have trevor starting at the point than him. it's useless playing j-crow at the point, he should remain as our 6th man shooting guard because that's what he's fit for, shooting and nothing else, he can razzle dazzle the crowd with his array of crossovers and make any defender look like a fool, but c'mon jamal you're not kobe, you break someone and throw it up just to miss it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> What is it with Robinson? 5 fouls in 9 minutes?


He has the Jerome James disease. :curse:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jerome is a waste of 30 mil.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> He has the Jerome James disease. :curse:


Nah, he's in shape at least.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> jerome is a waste of 30 mil.


Nobody's doubting that... in the entire league


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi guests! I see you reading the game thread, take the time out and register it's free. So we can cry about the Knicks together.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Meanwhile, Qyntel Woods has been playing pretty well offensively. He has 9 in 15 minutes


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

This is disgusting. The fact that we allowed the Pistons to kill us is one thing, but then to come back after that game, face a team that is on the second of back-to-backs, and allow 29 points on average per quarter is disgusting. We have no desire to win. This team's goal is to be the worst defensive basketball game to ever play the game. This is absolutely pitiful, and if I were a Knick at this time, I'd commit suicide, that's how embarrassing being a Knicks is at this point. I've never been so embarrassed and disgusted to be a Knick fan. We've sucked before, but at least we've acted like we care.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Nah, he's in shape at least.


James is in shape... Round _is_ a shape.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The thing is Brett, LB has to get some of the blame. They are not competiting at all, they are just rolling over and playing dead. Once this game is over, I'm going to do a Q must go thread because he is pitiful and is a waste of DNA for this team.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It really shows what Marbury means to the team though. They look like they feel that they can't win without him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> James is in shape... Round _is_ a shape.


True. I know I shouldn't make fun of Mr. Stay Pufft...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> It really shows what Marbury means to the team though. They look like they feel that they can't win without him.


Took the words out of my mouth. Zeke better work some the phones and get guys with killer instinct and killer D in the Garden.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> The thing is Brett, LB has to get some of the blame. They are not competiting at all, they are just rolling over and playing dead. Once this game is over, I'm going to do a Q must go thread because he is pitiful and is a waste of DNA for this team.


Of course he does. When your team can't play defense at all, the coach has to be blamed.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> It really shows what Marbury means to the team though. They look like they feel that they can't win without him.


Putting up points isn't the problem, though. It's the defense.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, giving up .500 shooting from the field is horrid


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Hey, at least we didnt lose to the hornets by 43 like we did i believe 3 seasons ago


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

A JR Smith sighting...he has just entered the game.

97-79 NO


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And the Knicks can't be blamed for Butler's insane threepoint shooting. ( 4-4 ?!?)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ugh! We needed that score Ariza, calm down with the turnovers. Take it easy guys, NO is shooting blanks now let's make that run.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Byron should keep Paul on the bench, he needs the rest. lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Curry needs to step up big-time now. Tough D is needed on Paul, who is still a rookie, and has 4 TOs. And 17 is too many TOs for the Knicks, though the Hornets are keeping that stat close with 12


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate sets up JC lovely for the uncontested 3 and yes he misses it. Ugh! We can't get a timely hope to save your life. What a dud.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson with the 3 point shot. He has shot that better than Q.

99-86 NO 4 minutes left.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Robinson hits a FT, 12 point deficit


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford gets inside for the lay up and cuts the lead to 9. Paul is set to get back in the game. 

Knicks on a 13-3 run


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hits both, 11 point deficit. Woods steals the ball and Crawford scores! Down to 9!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JR SMith (NJ native) hits a big 3 that's a wrap for this game.

106-94 NO less than 2 min remaining.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Aaarrrggghhh!!! Trading baskets down the stretch is never going to win it.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Curry needs to step up big-time now. Tough D is needed on Paul, who is still a rookie, and has 4 TOs. And 17 is too many TOs for the Knicks, though the Hornets are keeping that stat close with 12


It's hard to step up when your team refuses to give you the damn ball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Q has splinters in his butt for the final minute. He is probably tired from building houses with all those bricks he was throwing up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He needs to demand it. Set up and call for it more. But the onus is definitely on the guards to make sure that he gets it. They don't seem to realize that establishing the big man is essential.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> It's hard to step up when your team refuses to give you the damn ball.


Brett everyone will feel my wrath, every last Knick. Is Curry allergic to rebounds?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This one hurt.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Final Score 109-98 NO

Lost 5 in a row, after winning 6 in a row. The Lord gives it and then takes it away. lol 

These boys are pathetic.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0093b1 colSpan=13>*NO/OKLAHOMA CITY HORNETS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Snyder, SG</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Paul, PG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>14-17</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>P.J. Brown, FC</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>3-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Desmond Mason, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>David West, PF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>9-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Speedy Claxton, PG</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>J.R. Smith, SG</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Arvydas Macijauskas, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackson Vroman, FC</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brandon Bass, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Bostjan Nachbar, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rasual Butler, SF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maciej Lampe, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Andersen, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38-78*</TD><TD>*6-10*</TD><TD>*27-32*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*109*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*60.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 15 (12)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-75*</TD><TD>*1-11*</TD><TD>*27-34*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*98*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*09.1%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 19 (20)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Brett everyone will feel my wrath, every last Knick. Is Curry allergic to rebounds?


Kitty, I'd pour my feelings out to this message board about every Knick, but I don't want to be here all night, and I feel so disgusted right now. 

Good night, Kitty, and the rest of you.

We suck.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

For the Knicks: 16 assists, 19 turnovers. Chris Paul had nearly as many assists as the Knicks as a team...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Kitty, I'd pour my feelings out to this message board about every Knick, but I don't want to be here all night, and I feel so disgusted right now.
> 
> Good night, Kitty, and the rest of you.
> 
> We suck.


Good night Brett, I lov ya like a icy on a summer night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> For the Knicks: 16 assists, 19 turnovers. Chris Paul had nearly as many assists as the Knicks as a team...


Yeah but he had five turnovers.Before the game he only had 81 turnovers in 38 games.Now he's probably slipped back behind Chauncey Billups in PER.The Hornets back to .500 though.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

good because chauncey's the MAN. unquestionable.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Brett everyone will feel my wrath, every last Knick. Is Curry allergic to rebounds?


Curry is indeed allergic to rebounds. It's been like that ever since his high school days.

--- Observation from a Bulls fan.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I couldnt watch the game cause I was at work...looks like I didnt miss much. ( looks like its time to buy more tissues cause we suck again)lol


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

With Marbury defense is a huge problem for us. Without Marbury both offense AND defense are huge problems for us. I got an idea. How about the guys stop wearing cologne/showering/shaving for a couple nights and MAYBE we could actually play some offense without stephon. And maybe a LITTLE defense due to the odor.


----------

